# Turmeric Shows Remarkable Results in the Treatment of Alzheimer's Disease



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2014)

Just a gram of the spice Turmeric (Curcumin) taken by Alzheimer's patients for a period of three months has shown remarkable improvement.  Read more about the study...http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/turmeric-produces-remarkable-recovery-alzheimers-patients







_*Turmeric has been used in India for over 5,000 years, which is likely why still today both rural and urban populations have some of the lowest prevalence rates of Alzheimer's disease (AD) in the world.*_

_*A recent study on patients with AD found that less than a gram of turmeric daily, taken for three months, resulted in 'remarkable improvements.' *_


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 30, 2014)

_Just wish i was able to take it but due to my high blood pressure i have been told not to_


----------



## RCynic (Mar 30, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Just wish i was able to take it but due to my high blood pressure i have been told not to_



??????  I had not heard this before and, in doing a brief web search, the only thing I saw was that tumeric could lower [sic] blood pressure, but only at fairly high doses.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

I haven't heard that either Jilly, just that it may lower blood pressure.  I take a spoonful almost every morning, and although I don't have any issues with Hypertension, I wouldn't take anything that would raise my blood pressure, that's just asking for trouble.

Here's a bit more information about Turmeric (Curcumin)...http://www.healthyfellow.com/303/curcumin-research/


----------



## Ina (Mar 30, 2014)

Sea, Do your take the food seasoning turmeric, or is it something you get from a health store? I read the article from your link, and I'm very interested. Did you ask a Dr. or did you just start taking it on your own?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

I use the food spice Turmeric, and I buy it in little bulk bags from the health food store, cheaper than in the shakers, especially when taking a teaspoon at a time like I do.  I rarely see doctors, and I'm on no prescription medicines, so I just research some supplements on my own, and make my own decisions on what I want to use.  Of course anyone on prescription drugs must get approval from their doctor/research drug interations for that particular herb.


----------



## Ina (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Sea, I'll see what I can find on interactions with drugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

Ina, it seems that most caution must be taken when using it with blood thinners/NSAID.


----------



## Ina (Mar 30, 2014)

I take Lisinopril 10 MG twice daily, and my thyroid med once daily. When I went last time I asked to be taken off both cholesterol meds, and she said OK for two months, then we'll do a blood work up to how the levels change. Thank you so much for your patience with my ignorance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't be silly Ina, you're not ignorant at all.  I just learn a little bit at a time about stuff myself as I go along.  It's good to know everything, good and bad when it comes to our health.  I'm not familiar with many medicines, because I don't take them, but I'd be learning more if I had to be put on one.  I know you have a lot of medical issues and take several prescriptions, so you can never be too careful. :love_heart:


----------



## d0ug (Mar 30, 2014)

I bought a capsule maker and make my own capsules of turmeric because turmeric has a ORAC score of 127,068 for 100mg. That is the amount of free radical damage it can remove from your body.


----------



## LogicsHere (Sep 26, 2014)

I always have to check with my doctor before using anything, even anything natural due to the medication that I'm on.  I don't think she would recommend this for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2014)

You're smart, anyone who's interested in taking any herb or vitamin should research drug interactions and side effects, that also goes for prescription drugs.  Good to know the effect they may have on you.  http://herbs.lovetoknow.com/Side_Effects_of_Turmeric


----------



## d0ug (Sep 27, 2014)

Hippocrates said that let food be medicine and medicine be your food. I don't think he was taking about drugs.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2014)

*

The Hippocrates Diet*
http://www.naturodoc.com/library/nutrition/Hippocrates_diet.htm
Food, according to the Webster's Dictionary, is any substance that enables one to live and grow - anything that nourishes.  Based on this definition, many items in the standard Western diet cannot really be considered food.

Years of scientific research have confirmed the fact that food, when subjected to chemical preservation methods and heated above 115°F, loses its enzymes and nutritional value.  Worse still, it actively causes ill-health among its consumers.
Following World War II, the method by which food was manufactured for public consumption changed drastically.  We entered into an era of modern farming techniques that included the use of pesticides, fertilizers, and genetic engineering to increase yields.  The effect of this has been a gradual increase of such production methods until today.  Before World War II, all food was organic.

  Today, one must search the aisles and read labels carefully to find organic items.

The Hippocrates Diet is a world-famous diet plan that utilizes uncooked foods, including sprouts and wheatgrass juice, to assist the healing process.  This diet has proven helpful in cases of breast disease and other degenerative ailments.

  Below is a summary of its basic tenets.

*Transitional Foods and Items to Avoid*


Food Category​Hippocrates Diet Foods​Transitional Foods​Avoid Altogether​Proteins​Fermented seed and nut sauces, yogurts, and cheeses; seed milks; sprouted seeds, beans, and nuts; avocados; green drinks​Slow-cooked beans and peas (soups); tofu; tempeh; fresh roasted nuts and nut butters; unsoaked nuts and seeds​Red meats; fish; poultry; battery farm eggs; pasteurized milk and cheeses; hydrolyzed vegetable proteins; luncheon meats; meat analogs​Carbohydrates​Grain crisps; sprouted grain breads, cereals, and warmed cereals; sprouted wheat loaves; grain milks; sprouted pie crusts; treats​Sourdough breads (no yeast); unleavened crackers; whole slow-cooked rice, wheat, millet, buckwheat, barley, oats, cornmeal, bulgur, rye; sprouted grain breads; natural granola​All yeasted breads and flour products; processed grains; white rice; noodles, pasta; granola with sugar; baked goods containing refined oils; sugar; refined flour; additives​Fats/Oils​Avocados; seed and nut cheeses; fresh raw nut butters in small amounts; vegetable and seed yogurt dressings​Small amounts of refined sesame or olive oil on salads; nut butters; sesame tahini​All oils except sesame and olive; commercial nut butters; peanuts; pasteurized butter or cream; all foods containing or cooked in oils​Vegetables​Uncooked sprouts and greens; organically grown; pickled with no salt; dried, blended into soups or sauces; juiced​Steamed (no oil); slow-baked; soups and stews; broth; en casserole; inorganically grown​Frozen; irradiated; canned; overcooked; cooked with sugar and/or salt; stale or wilted; pickled with salt​Fruits​Fresh raw, in sauces, soups, salads, shakes, milks, pies, dried, unsulfured, as snacks​Cooked fruits or cooked fruit desserts; baked apples; soaked and steamed dried fruits; steamed fruits; apple sauce​Canned or preserved with chemicals and added sugar; sulfured dried; unripe​Beverages​Rejuvelac; fresh fruit and vegetable juices; spring or distilled water; green drinks​Bottled natural fruit and vegetable juices; herb teas; natural carbonated drinks; grain coffee​Tap water; coffee; tea; soda; alcoholic drinks; artificially sweetened fruit drinks​Snacks​Vegetable sticks; fresh fruit; sprouted trail mix; grain crisps; fresh juice; dried fruit and nut candles; seed cheese on celery sticks​Rice cakes; natural granola; unleavened crackers; trail mix; rice sushi; baked apples; bottled juices; popcorn (no oil or butter); herb tea; grain coffee; rice syrup candy​Natural and unnatural junk food snacks; commercial "health" food snacks; soda; candies​Condiments​Raw unfiltered honey; bee pollen; fresh fruits; dried fruits; miso; tamari; veggie salt; kelp powder; sauerkraut; lemons, lemon juice; fresh and dried herbs​Pasteurized honey; maple syrup; barley malt; rice syrup; sorghum; cider vinegar; sea salt; garlic; onion; cayenne; chili spices; powdered vegetable enzymes; natural cooking wine​Products containing additives, including: sugar, molasses, cane syrup, dextrose (glucose), fructose, salt, iodized salt, vinegar, pepper, monosodium glutamate (MSG), oils, eggs, coloring, and preservatives​


----------



## Debby (Sep 28, 2014)

And don't forget to include black pepper with your turmeric folks.  Boosts the bioavailability incredibly.  Otherwise you apparently get a very low level of effectiveness.  Good stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2015)

I buy it in bulk at the health food store, and take a small spoonful daily.  I don't think the amount used in cooking is enough to have therapeutic results, it would have to be taken daily.  Quality Turmeric/Curcumin supplements are expensive, I can't afford to add that to my already long list of supplements.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 19, 2015)

I've taken turmeric/curcumin daily for more than 20 years and so did my wife. It did not prevent my wife from developing a serious form of dementia (not specifically Alzheimer's). I take turmeric/curcumin  because of its inflammation fighting properties, primarily for arthritis. But I would strongly recommend anyone thinking of taking it to read the link below because the active ingredient in this spice is Very Poorly Absorbed and it is not easy to get an effective blood level of the active ingredient by ingesting the culinary spice or even extracts of the culinary spice.

http://www.lef.org/Magazine/2007/10/report_curcumin/Page-01


----------



## Debby (Apr 27, 2015)

Josiah, read your link and specifically looking for the mention of pepper which it did do but  I think you've found a pharmaceutical encouragement to take their turmeric compound which includes piperine.  Mind you some people prefer to just take a pill and if that's you, then go for it, but for those who prefer a more natural way of achieving the same result try the following.

If you check out the following link from Dr. Greger's website, it talks about how black pepper boosts the bioavailability of the turmeric enormously.  After reading that I started taking a half teaspoon each of black pepper, turmeric, oregano and parsley every day.  I noticed recently too that after getting pretty lazy for a while about doing so, I was beginning to suffer from a considerable amount of painful pressure in one knee whenever I squatted down.  So I got back on track with my daily dose and five days later I'm back to painless knee function.

By the way, this link http://nutritionfacts.org/2015/02/05/why-pepper-boosts-turmeric-blood-levels/ also has a whole whack of videos and health topics that could keep you busy for hours if you were interested.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 27, 2015)

Debby said:


> If you check out the following link from Dr. Greger's website, it talks about how black pepper boosts the bioavailability of the turmeric enormously.  After reading that I started taking a half teaspoon each of black pepper, turmeric, oregano and parsley every day.


Debby, I had read Dr. Greger's article also.  Tried to take the turmeric in a tea.  Horrible.  How do you take this black pepper, turmeric, oregano and parsley combo?


----------



## Shirley (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't know anything about turmeric but I read a post by someone here about ginger for anti-inflammation.  I bought some ginger root. I have been drinking a cup of ginger tea each day for about three weeks. It seems to be helping my achy knees. I was a bit surprised to find that it tastes good, too.


----------



## Debby (Apr 27, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Debby, I had read Dr. Greger's article also.  Tried to take the turmeric in a tea.  Horrible.  How do you take this black pepper, turmeric, oregano and parsley combo?




It does taste awful but I put it into a glass, then add a bit of water, slosh it around to mix it up and just knock it back.  The taste always reminds me of wet wood  not that I chew on wet wood a lot.  I add the oregano because it is supposed to have a bit of antibiotic properties I think and the parsley has lots of health benefits.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 27, 2015)

Debby said:


> It does taste awful but I put it into a glass, then add a bit of water, slosh it around to mix it up and just knock it back.  The taste always reminds me of wet wood  not that I chew on wet wood a lot.  I add the oregano because it is supposed to have a bit of antibiotic properties I think and the parsley has lots of health benefits.


Thanks, Debby. Before reading your reply.. I remembered my grandfather adding tumeric to egg salad.  So, I took your combo, added it to a egg and nuked it.  Not bad at all.  After trying it this way....tomorrow will try it in a sodium free chicken broth.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 27, 2015)

I do not know how effective it is as a anti-inflammatory, AS.   I drink a cup or two everyday.  For a queasy stomach.  Do not notice any changes in my pain, mobility or ability to use my hands.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 27, 2015)

I take a ginger root pill every day and it helps "Ole Aurthur" keep quiet!!!!! If I skip just one day, I notice a difference!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2018)

Still sticking with my daily routine of around a half teaspoon of organic ground Turmeric Root daily.  I believe it does help with inflammation which is one of the causes of many conditions.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 9, 2018)

I put turmeric on my veggies, daily.  I've been doing that for the last twenty years.  I go through my shaker in about a week, or so, and then fill it back up from the bulk bags I buy.  I cannot tolerate any type of pepper, unfortunately.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2018)

d0ug said:


> I bought a capsule maker and make my own capsules of turmeric because turmeric has a ORAC score of 127,068 for 100mg. That is the amount of free radical damage it can remove from your body.



I do this, too. I combine turmeric and ground black pepper in capsules and take one each day.  Very inexpensive and has the added benefit of me feel a bit like a badass.  Walter White without the trail of bodies, ugly RV, or meth explosions.


----------



## JB in SC (Jul 10, 2018)

Shirley said:


> I don't know anything about turmeric but I read a post by someone here about ginger for anti-inflammation.  I bought some ginger root. I have been drinking a cup of ginger tea each day for about three weeks. It seems to be helping my achy knees. I was a bit surprised to find that it tastes good, too.



My wife and I drink green tea with shredded ginger pretty often, works well with a tablespoon of honey for scratchy throats too.


----------



## rgp (Jul 16, 2018)

I have tried just about every damn 'snake-oil' product there is for inflammation & the pain / immobility ,.. that it causes. I've just about reached the point to where I think it's all just that........snake-oil. I believe that it just might be that if those innocuous approaches really do help someone, it may be because they do not / did not have a very severe case of it? It seems the only thing that works for a strong case of ??? is the strong man-made medicine designed for it. Then of course we 'roll-the-dice' on the side effects .

Doesn't seem to matter if it's arthritis, Alzheimer's , diabetes, or what ever. I have yet to hear anyone I know with a severe condition say, I took this for a month / year, whatever & I'm feeling fine now....It just hasn't happened. Some spotty temporary relief yes...that is the best i have heard.......jmo

I am seriously considering Humira ....a last ditch approach to some relief....roll the dice, see what happens?

Approx $30.000 p/yr , but it is AFAIK ins,covered....Still what a damn shame price. In the end, we're all paying for it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 16, 2018)

Debby said:


> And don't forget to include black pepper with your turmeric folks.  Boosts the bioavailability incredibly.  Otherwise you apparently get a very low level of effectiveness.  Good stuff.



You are correct.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 16, 2018)

rgp said:


> I have tried just about every damn 'snake-oil' product there is for inflammation & the pain / immobility ,.. that it causes. I've just about reached the point to where I think it's all just that........snake-oil. I believe that it just might be that if those innocuous approaches really do help someone, it may be because they do not / did not have a very severe case of it? It seems the only thing that works for a strong case of ??? is the strong man-made medicine designed for it. Then of course we 'roll-the-dice' on the side effects .
> 
> Doesn't seem to matter if it's arthritis, Alzheimer's , diabetes, or what ever. I have yet to hear anyone I know with a severe condition say, I took this for a month / year, whatever & I'm feeling fine now....It just hasn't happened. Some spotty temporary relief yes...that is the best i have heard.......jmo
> 
> ...



I had serious joint pain in both hips, one shoulder and one knee. I stopped sugar as much as possible and the pain flew the coup in a few weeks. Once in a while i get a little temporary pain in the knee but it lasts on a few minutes. I was convinced double hip replacements was in my future and I am so damn happy i avoided that.


----------



## rgp (Jul 16, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I had serious joint pain in both hips, one shoulder and one knee. I stopped sugar as much as possible and the pain flew the coup in a few weeks. Once in a while i get a little temporary pain in the knee but it lasts on a few minutes. I was convinced double hip replacements was in my future and I am so damn happy i avoided that.



   You make my point....."I stopped sugar as much as possible"

  I do not have a sweet tooth...very rarely do i indulge in sugar . Glad the cutting back worked for you, but for me ? What's to cut back?

 Have you seen x-rays & or MRI's that show the depletion of cartilage ? I have on me...& it's gone...bone on bone. One hip, one knee....and the other two are headed the same way. And..a shoulder not far behind them.

 There is only so much we can cut from our diet...then sooner or later we're grazin' in the yard.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2019)

*7 Ways to Help Keep Your Brain Young*

Of these suggestions, I use antioxidants in the form or food or supplements, get adequate sleep and use Curcumin/turmeric as a daily supplement.  More here.  



> *Alzheimer's disease* affects about 5.3 million Americans. It's the leading cause of dementia and the 6[SUP]th[/SUP]  leading cause of death in the U.S.  And it's growing at an alarming  rate.  Already 13% of people over 65 have been diagnosed with the  disease.  An astounding 43% of those over the age of 85 are victims.http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/7-proven-ways-keep-your-brain-young#_edn1_
> 
> Alzheimer's has been called the defining disease of the boomer  generation.  Its victims are expected to triple by the year 2050.
> In addition, it's estimated that 10,000,000 others suffer with severe dementia and Parkinson's disease.
> ...


----------



## norman (Oct 11, 2019)

rgp said:


> I have tried just about every damn 'snake-oil' product there is for inflammation & the pain / immobility ,.. that it causes. I've just about reached the point to where I think it's all just that........snake-oil. I believe that it just might be that if those innocuous approaches really do help someone, it may be because they do not / did not have a very severe case of it? It seems the only thing that works for a strong case of ??? is the strong man-made medicine designed for it. Then of course we 'roll-the-dice' on the side effects .
> 
> Doesn't seem to matter if it's arthritis, Alzheimer's , diabetes, or what ever. I have yet to hear anyone I know with a severe condition say, I took this for a month / year, whatever & I'm feeling fine now....It just hasn't happened. Some spotty temporary relief yes...that is the best i have heard.......jmo
> 
> ...


'''''''''''''


----------



## toffee (Oct 11, 2019)

root ginger is it ok for hypertension ?


----------



## norman (Oct 11, 2019)

I take ginger and turmeric in tea and have for years and swear by it, it is not a miracle cure, but helps these old joints and mind in good order.  Don't forget the black pepper....


----------

